# Fish Tank Kings!



## Ady34 (3 Sep 2012)

Hi, just seen an advert on nat geo wild channel for a new program named above to be aired soon. Some huge reef aquariums shown but looks to be an interesting program for us fishy folk!
Cheerio
Ady


----------



## JenCliBee (3 Sep 2012)

Saw the ad yesterday and marked to record.... looks to be an interesting show


----------



## Antipofish (3 Sep 2012)

JenCliBee said:
			
		

> Saw the ad yesterday and marked to record.... looks to be an interesting show



Hey JCB do you know when it starts ?  I am keen to record too


----------



## JenCliBee (4 Sep 2012)

Antipofish said:
			
		

> JenCliBee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




14/09 at 8pm i think


----------



## sr20det (4 Sep 2012)

Will set to record, series. One off?


----------



## Ady34 (4 Sep 2012)

Series I think, good to know when it starts thanks, I'll set to record too!


----------



## flygja (4 Sep 2012)

Hopefully its better than the Discovery series - Tanked. They know their stuff, but its mostly entertainment like clients wanting barrel shaped tanks, a tank in a car, etc.


----------



## Gill (4 Sep 2012)

Fish tank Kings is better overall than Tanked. More about the build and fish.


----------



## awtong (5 Sep 2012)

I also saw this ad.  Thought it looked interesting.

Andy


----------



## johnski (5 Sep 2012)

Never heard of either of them! 

Downloading some Tanked episodes now. What a sad life lol.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (5 Sep 2012)

Hopefully it's all about the work and doesn't become a soap like all the other shows in this genre.


----------



## foxfish (5 Sep 2012)

Well I am thinking positive anyway!


----------



## Antipofish (5 Sep 2012)

johnski said:
			
		

> Never heard of either of them!
> 
> Downloading some Tanked episodes now. What a sad life lol.



Where are you downloading them from  ?


----------



## johnski (5 Sep 2012)

Antipofish said:
			
		

> johnski said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Torrents   

Just watched an episode of Tanked. It's very.... "American?". Loads of corny, scripted parts with terrible acting. Still quite a good watch though lol.


----------



## sr20det (14 Sep 2012)

Just watched the sky + i had from earlier. Extreme tankover episode. Was ok nothing spectacular imo


----------



## nry (16 Sep 2012)

Watched FTK this morning...not a bad watch, but I was surprised at the extensive use of fake corals, and even then, the fakeness of the colours used.  I guess that makes for low maintenance, but it still felt a little like cheating.


----------



## Ady34 (16 Sep 2012)

Fish tank kings starts this week 9.00 pm wed nat geo wild (hd)


----------



## Ady34 (16 Sep 2012)

nry said:
			
		

> Watched FTK this morning...not a bad watch, but I was surprised at the extensive use of fake corals, and even then, the fakeness of the colours used.  I guess that makes for low maintenance, but it still felt a little like cheating.


Have I missed something, I thought it didn't start till we'd?


----------



## Westyggx (16 Sep 2012)

14th sept it started


----------



## Ady34 (16 Sep 2012)

Westyggx said:
			
		

> 14th sept it started


I did well then   must be the repeat I've got on series link.


----------



## somethingfishy (16 Sep 2012)

Just watched the first episode hmmm dont think I will record any more ... plastic fantastic american sh~t


----------



## John S (22 Sep 2012)

Just seen last nights episode as I didn't want to judge on one episode. I can safely say this is everything I didn't want it to be. 

Sorry guys but you've just been deleted from series link


----------



## Ady34 (22 Sep 2012)

It was awful but I'm gonna watch them just for a laugh!


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (22 Sep 2012)

I haven't even bothered watching it. 

Get me some Japanese program, showing proper tank keeping in all its glory. Not some piranhas eating a T bone steak.


----------



## Danny (22 Sep 2012)

What a crock of blahblahblahblah, I wanted to turn it off after 10 mins! Mega annoying the way they wanted the guy with the 8ft not to have a live reef, they or someone else will be maintaining it anyway. Everything just seemed so much hassle to them and they wanted to do what they wanted not what the customers wanted.

And chucking in close to 100 Malawi's at once is a joke, the price of the frags was unreal also. 70 bucks for something that is £15 here is a piss take and they made a real shite job of the live reef anyway.

Will not be watching it again that's for sure.


----------



## nry (22 Sep 2012)

Gonna be a tight fit this large tank...watch the fountain and the doors...

2 hours later...Oh, well, we can just move the fountain, it's really easy to move!

Seriously, I so laughed out loud at that moment!  Honestly, the house owner was helping them lift the heavy tank base around the fountain, and never even thought about moving the fountain until afterwards!

I watch it for the tanks, as the rest of it is typical American 'put some arguments in so the program is more exciting' rubbish 

I did wonder how they set the filters up though, as dumping 100 or so Malawi cichlids in that freshwater tank seemed a massive load for a new tank...with naff plastic plants too.


----------



## johnski (22 Sep 2012)

nry said:
			
		

> I did wonder how they set the filters up though, as dumping 100 or so Malawi cichlids in that freshwater tank seemed a massive load for a new tank...with naff plastic plants too.



I couldn't believe how many fish they crammed into that tank.


----------



## Danny (22 Sep 2012)

The actual stocking level is ok it is just how they did it, I also bet they do not have the filtration to handle that many fish.

I had about 500 Malawi's in my 6x2x2 which was run on x4 externals, xp3-xp2-2213-2215 and massive weekly water changes. I worked in MA at the time so got all my fish dirt cheap lol Also any returned Malawi's I got for free as long as we did not give them any shop credit for them.

I was also in stitched when the guy said "oh we can move the fountain if you like" that was classic!!!


----------



## nry (22 Sep 2012)

I'd not be overly surprised to find they have a whacking great custom filter in the tank base, they seem to know their stuff, it just isn't explained that much.


----------



## Westyggx (23 Sep 2012)

I actually enjoy watching this show


----------



## somethingfishy (23 Sep 2012)

Westyggx said:
			
		

> I actually enjoy watching this show


----------



## Westyggx (23 Sep 2012)

Haha only because its cool seeing all this big tanks being set up


----------



## sr20det (24 Sep 2012)

I liked this weeks, over last, more so that massive tank in the guys kitchen.  I just think ' I wish I had a massive................Kitchen like that, lol'.  That tank was impressive, imagine having a planted like that, that size


----------



## Morgan Freeman (16 Oct 2012)

Awful, unoriginal, annoying. It's not the worst thing I've ever seen but it's close.


----------



## Tamshoe (13 Jan 2013)

I stumbled across this program a few weeks back, was a bit let down like, I wonder what the bill would be to have them doing the maintenance on your tank for you


----------

